# The House of Franklinstein 2013



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

What a great night we had.....too fun

Halloween 2013 Photos by Lauriebeast | Photobucket


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

It gets no better than this. You really have a great house to haunt also -- coming down toward it from up the hill must be really cool.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Very classy props! Love the subtle touches (like the orange lights under the cauldron). Keep it up, looks great.

Grimm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful location, beautiful decorations, and great to see so many familiar creepy faces again


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Always a treat. Looks great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It looks like you have a great location for a haunt and it looks like you know how to make the most of it! Very well put together!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Like everyone said before me, your location is awesome for a haunt. I love the props you have. I love how you have them placed. Great job!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I am floored by the talent you have! And I did miss seeing the Bride of Frankenstein again! She's looking ghoulishly awesome! You have definitely given me some ideas for next year!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Always love watching your fantastic creations come to life in your haunt. Fantastic as always Lauri!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Definitely eye candy! You have some mad skills woman!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone. It was great having my niece here and she played the dead bride beautifully. People weren't sure which of my characters would move, hehe. One little girl who looked to be about 7 or 8 burst out crying when my niece moved one foot just slightly.  Gotta toughen that one up or she'll never make it through another Halloween at The House of Franklinstein....muahahaha


----------

